# Favourite Villain?



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2011)

Favourite videogame villain?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm, I would have to say....Ace Investigator Miles Edgeworth's Villain. Love the break down that he has.


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 19, 2011)

wow sorry ermm browser


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 19, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> http://www.alfreido.com/wp-content/uploads..._wizardfull.jpg


Consider which section you're posting in.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

Him


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 20, 2011)

Tales of vesperia's:


Spoiler



Duke
Yeah, not hugely unobvious but still technically a spoiler.
But I love his whole persona, his attitude, and his reasons for what he did. He wasn't evil...just vengeful.



oh and:
Selveria from Valkyria Chronicles.
That chick just WRECKS shit. She is fucking awesome.
Especially when (spoiler vid)


Spoiler



[youtube]GK0pxutnpqM[/youtube]


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 20, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> wow sorry ermm browser


Does bowser even count as a villain anymore? He seems more neutral then anything 

Anyways....My favorite villain would have to be Alma Wade from the F.E.A.R. series


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 20, 2011)

Mojojojo

No wait...



*Team Rocket*


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 20, 2011)

Kefka.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 20, 2011)

Forte.exe and Inner Hollow Ichigo (if we can go outside video games)

Complete Badass

@OP - Fawful was also badass. I agree....What was that thing he always said before making his exit....I don't think he said it in the latter two games.


----------



## Sop (Feb 20, 2011)

Sephiroth.. and if it's not in video games, Sephiroth from FF7 AC.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 20, 2011)

My favorite villain is Captain Hook from Peter Pan, because he can be funny sometimes.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 20, 2011)

Nemesis all the way!


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2011)

The guy you get to name as your rival in every pokemon game


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 20, 2011)

Manfred.......

Von KARMA!!!!


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 20, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Kefka.


this.

And Ganondorf. Pure evil and manliness.


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kefka

As a villain, he's the most successful.

Did Sephiroth get to destroy the world? No. How about Kefka? YES.
Kefka's so awesome that he even had his own cult followers
He's so powerful that when he died, all the magic died with him


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Forte.exe and Inner Hollow Ichigo (if we can go outside video games)



I second Forte.exe
But Ichigo's inner Hollow? I wouldn't call him a villain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He's helping Ichigo after all, and he respects him. I dunno, that's just me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 20, 2011)

Chattur'gha/Ulyaoth/Xel'la'toth of Eternal Darkness


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2011)

Gotta' agree with Kefka.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 20, 2011)

I think that the most charismatic villian is M.Bison(Street Fighter). He is just great.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 20, 2011)

For me is Ruby eye Shabragingdo


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 20, 2011)

Dr. Robotnick


----------



## Juanmatron (Feb 20, 2011)

THIS IS PATHETIC! THE GREATEST VILLIAN IS: 



Spoiler


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 20, 2011)

Rule 63


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 20, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> Rule 63
> *pic*
> 
> That's disturbing and.....offtopic.
> ...



I counter yours with....



Time index 1:08  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(edited to add, and not be so negative)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2011)

Should I be responding in my own thread?
That aside, Fawful is my favourite videogame villain. For those who don't know, Fawful is a villain who appeared in all three of the Mario Luigi RPG's. The single most appealing aspect of Fawful is his amusing dialogue. Fawful usually speaks using metaphors often related to food (e.g "Mustard of Doom!") I am unsure as to whether this is because of Nintendo's great localization team or if the developers intended this humour. Fawful is the most amusing videogame villain I know.




^ Fawful


----------



## machomuu (Feb 20, 2011)

EDIT: Crap, it didn't work...

I don't know which is my favorite, but one of them would be (Ace Attorney Spoiler)


Spoiler



Dahlia Hawthorne, it's a love-hate thing


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 20, 2011)

Even if he doesn't count anymore, I still think that Bowser is the best villain.

:3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I don't know which is my favorite, but one of them would be (Ace Attorney Spoiler)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Out of all people, why her!
TBH, she scares me a bit. Especially the part when her spirit gets channelled in the courtroom.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Feb 20, 2011)

Sephiroth


----------



## machomuu (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, and Manfred Van Karma...I'll be posting more, so expect to see me a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh, and if he counts as a "villain", Godot.


----------



## kaputnik (Feb 20, 2011)

That's an easy one: GLaDOS from Portal!


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 20, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a valid point...but then again he only helps Ichigo when his life is endanger (cause he'll die too) though I guess he does get respect for ichigo...either way he a complete badass


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> My favorite villain is Captain Hook from Peter Pan, because he can be funny sometimes.


Videogame villain.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 20, 2011)

He was in kingdom hearts n_n (in Gamerfan's defense)


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll go with Xan from UT99. Easily the most powerful villain I've encountered that didn't just got a huuuge statboost from the developers.

Honorable mentions:
-Dimentio from Super Paper Mario (fuck off, Bleck)
-that end boss from Donkey Kong country returns (I love the way he laughs at you if he feigns a hand slam and you fall for it)
-Lou the Devil from guitar hero III (would have ranked higher if the 'story' introduced him earlier)

Could-have-been-but-failed mention:
Andrew Ryan


Spoiler



Just nice...all those messages, hints and whatnot...and when you finally face him, he just commits suicide for no reason whatsoever.




I never played system shock or portal, but SHODAN and GLaDOS certainly have my attention.


Finally: I know it's off-topic, but the Joker is my favorite (movie) villain as well (Nicholson wins by a slight margin over Ledger, but they're both awesome).


----------



## Raika (Feb 21, 2011)

Fawful...

Why, you ask?

Because

*I HAVE FURY AND CHORTLES*


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 21, 2011)

Porkey, Liquid Snake, Ocelot Revolver, Grey Fox (IF you count him from MG2), Count (Boktai), Sadaoki Tokugawa, Kageyama, ...the list goes on.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 21, 2011)

It's good to see you cloud.

He's got better emotion in AC.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 21, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Epic Mickey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think I`ll go with Lan Di from Shenmue:





His first appearance was so memorable and mysterious that it left a very strong impression on me.

Through I have to say that I like Ridley from Metroid as well. I guess I really have a preference for mysterious characters...

But honestly you also can`t go wrong with with Bowser or Dr.Robotnik


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2011)

Albert Wesker.



Spoiler



YOU'VE PUNCHED YOUR LAST BOULDER, CHRIS!



But seriously, he's just an uber villain. Diabolically evil, super strong, and a crazy ego maniac. Definitely a good villain.

EDIT: The fact no one has said Psycho Mantis is troubling. He makes most namby pamby villains cry for their mother and wish they plugged the controller into port 2.


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 21, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> THIS IS PATHETIC! THE GREATEST VILLIAN IS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fact is just plain creepy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But yeah, Mantis is a real Psycho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I think  He is pretty cool.


----------



## stylow (Feb 21, 2011)

Vegeta from Dragon Ball z


----------



## WangerZ (Feb 21, 2011)

stylow said:
			
		

> Vegeta from Dragon Ball z



i don't think vegeta counts as a villian, but more of an anti-hero, but that's just me...my favorite, sephiroth


----------



## stylow (Feb 21, 2011)

WangerZ said:
			
		

> stylow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i think then i choose kid buu from DBZ


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2011)

stylow said:
			
		

> WangerZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Videogame* Villain!
gosh.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> stylow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about almost every dbz game ever made. Gosh.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> How about almost every dbz game ever made. Gosh.


This thread is for videogame exclusive villains. Dragon Ball Z has a manga and an anime. It isn't a videogame exclusive villain.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 21, 2011)

I think my favorite villain is Mario because even these days he still deceive all of nintendo fanboys but he is a realy jerk who abuse and make bad things to animals like in DK jr


----------



## tagzard (Feb 21, 2011)

boo from mario series


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was not stated in the original post. Don't get so bent out of shape. This thread is for video game villains. If its a villain in a video game, its fair game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted this in this section for a reason.
if you can't comprehend that, be quiet.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like you can't comprehend that different media such as movies and video games have characters that are not exclusive to eachother.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Seems like you can't comprehend that different media such as movies and video games have characters that are not exclusive to eachother.


This thread is for _videogame villians_. 'Nuff said.
characters that started in a videogame.

Stop derailing the thread.


----------



## boombox (Feb 21, 2011)

Game baddies hmm?

This is probably really generic..but Bowser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's bad...yet Mario and Bowser can still hang like bro's..until he remembers once again, that he is a villain out to steal Mario's woman! 
"Oh Maaaaario!"


----------



## Windaga (Feb 21, 2011)

Ganondorf is easily my favorite villain. I loved his appearance in Twilight Princess (False God Fire Face Ganon), and his whole boss fight in the game is one of my most favorite sequences in a video game. 


T-Elos from Xenosaga and Nyx from Persona 3/FES/Portable tie for second, personally. I loved T-ELOS' character and her overall appearance, and the boss fight with Nyx was simply....staggering.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2011)

To clarify, I'm with SoulSnatcher on this one. Only characters that originated from video games count as video game villains. Way too many popular franchises that have video games so you can easily just say almost any remotely popular character. Hell, I might as well say "Darth Vadar" since he's in like a bagillion Star Wars games.

Continuing with the discussion, Saren from Mass Effect and the evil species in Mass Effect (such as the Geth and the Reapers) are pretty good villains. Although the Geth aren't really villains (you know what I mean if you did Legion's loyalty mission).


----------



## Charon (Feb 21, 2011)

Alex.




There is none like him amongst ones I know about.

He manipulates your party through the whole story of all three games in the series, and there is NOTHING you can do.
And you never even get the chance to fight him. Only his "co-villains", which are just as manipulated by him as you.
We still don't have a clue about his goals.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 21, 2011)

Princess Daisy


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 21, 2011)

marjan1337 said:
			
		

> Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never liked Alex. Saturos, however, is my favorite villain.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> stylow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 21, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> @OP - Fawful was also badass. I agree....What was that thing he always said before making his exit....I don't think he said it in the latter two games.


"I HAVE FURY".
Was that it?
--
@machomuu:
I didn't see that.


----------



## Goli (Feb 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> To clarify, I'm with SoulSnatcher on this one. Only characters that originated from video games count as video game villains. Way too many popular franchises that have video games so you can easily just say almost any remotely popular character. Hell, I might as well say "Darth Vadar" since he's in like a bagillion Star Wars games.
> 
> Continuing with the discussion, Saren from Mass Effect and the evil species in Mass Effect (such as the Geth and the Reapers) are pretty good villains. Although the Geth aren't really villains (you know what I mean if you did Legion's loyalty mission).


Who's this Darth Vadar you speak of? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite villain... maybe Kuja? No...
Orphan? No...


Spoiler



QUARK; YES, ONE OF TLS'S PARTY MEMBERS!


And I'd say all of the people in Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together are little villains in their own ways.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 21, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I was a little pissed when I saw that, too.
Even though I *LOVE* Dragon Ball Z, this is unforgivable...

...Also, *A new Challenger approaches!*
Giovanni from Pokemon RBG.
Also, N and Cyrus, though out of them Giovanni's my favorite.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 22, 2011)

how could I forget Sakon?


----------



## .Chris (Feb 22, 2011)

i say him.


----------



## monkat (Feb 22, 2011)

Giant-Porcupine-Like-Vagina-Creature is my favorite villain.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 22, 2011)

Spoiler










Vergil from Devil May Cry.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 22, 2011)

This guy


Spoiler


----------



## DarkShinigami (Feb 23, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Giant-Porcupine-Like-Vagina-Creature is my favorite villain.


btw what ever happened to day of lavos

joking aside my favorite is eggman just cause hes a fricken genius but he is out smarted by a fast hedgehog every time

and second is  blaze of disaster from wild arms 2 the main cause of that one is the awesome track playing in the background during the fight


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Feb 23, 2011)

Minamimoto from TWEWY


so zetta slow XD


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2011)

GLaDOS. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Genowing (Feb 23, 2011)

LAVOS!


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 23, 2011)

Giygas


Spoiler










Seriously he/it is the most evil, powerful thing ever, while a lot of villains become loose their minds figuratively Giygas actually became a disembodied dimension of evil purely because he was too evil. It was a great end to my favourite game ever and I'm annoyed at the amount of boss lists without him in no1


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

Probably Bowser, though almost all Resident Evil villains come very close.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 23, 2011)

Vanitis or Sho Minamimoto (from The World Ends With You)


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 23, 2011)

G-man Graves
or Gideon Gordon Graves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Joker is one of my favorites too though


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2011)

Pyramid Head, sure be became a sell later, but when he first came around, he was scary shit


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention I also like almost all Dragon Quest villains, like Baramos, Psaro, Nimzo, Mortamor, etc. The games just have this habit of constantly talking about this enemy that you never actually see until the battle with them, until then they're just figures controlling things behind the scenes. It really makes the villains feel mysterious and powerful when you don't even know what they look like until it's time to fight them.


----------



## foxgrey (Feb 23, 2011)

Gotta say that Pyscho Mantis from the ps1 version of Metal Gear Solid. His intro movie is amazing! 

After that, Arthas from Warcraft is pretty good!


----------



## Legaia (Feb 24, 2011)

I remember some of my favorites ones too and didn't see here
Lezard Valeth

http://nerdfrenzy.files.wordpress.com/2009...8c5277fb59b.jpg


----------

